# [ESPN]Olajuwon offers Yao advice in one-on-one session



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> HOUSTON -- As long as he plays for the Houston Rockets, Yao Ming will be always compared to Hakeem Olajuwon. He might as well turn to The Dream for advice.
> 
> Yao worked out with Olajuwon at the Toyota Center on Tuesday, the cornerstone of the Rockets' future getting his first lesson from the greatest center in franchise history.
> Yao Ming and Hakeem Olajuwon
> ...


This is great for Yao. I wish we can see some Dream in Yao in the future.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming said:


> "The biggest difference between him and me is the mentality," Yao said. "He's got two championship rings. I can hear very strongly from him, 'You are the biggest player on the court. You need to go in and change the game. You need to be dominant.' He repeated that time and time again. I feel a little bit different. I feel his heart."


:cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4827509.html

Sweet, must see guys, actual clip of the workout in link. Reminds everyone why Hakeem was so great, and why Yao will be great. And to think they're working out already, its still the 3rd round of the playoffs!!! 

Brings a tear to my eye watching this...  can't wait til next season


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4827509.html
> 
> Sweet, must see guys, actual clip of the workout in link. Reminds everyone why Hakeem was so great, and why Yao will be great. And to think they're working out already, its still the 3rd round of the playoffs!!!
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye watching this...  can't wait til next season


god I miss him... Oh the memories


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4827509.html
> 
> Sweet, must see guys, actual clip of the workout in link. Reminds everyone why Hakeem was so great, and why Yao will be great. And to think they're working out already, its still the 3rd round of the playoffs!!!
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye watching this...  can't wait til next season


:lol:
On a move toward the middle, when Yao did not raise an elbow high enough to protect the ball, Olajuwon smacked his elbow and said, "Use these."

"I know," Yao said. "On this point, Dikembe (Mutombo) is better than you."


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

On a move toward the middle, when Yao did not raise an elbow high enough to protect the ball, Olajuwon smacked his elbow and said, "Use these."

"I know," Yao said. "On this point, Dikembe (Mutombo) is better than you."


LOL did he actually say that thats classic

I cant be bothered reading the story........


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

lol, MUTUMBO!! I wish sometimes yao would just hold that frickin ball so high that mehmet okur cant keep on swatting away everytime yao spins for a baseline jumper. O and that thing olajuwon said, spin in not spin out. Man, if yao just spun in okur cant handle that and he'd just bump him out of the way for the dunk. If yao can get a little bit faster and jump a little bit higher, we'd be good, hell i wouldnt care less if rafer came back as a starter...well maybe a little bit.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming said:


> I hope, not far in the future, I can be the same thing, like him.


Dunno why but this is giving me thrills :fire:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Dunno why but this is giving me thrills :fire:


sounds ohh so good, but something about this quote makes me ever more excited...



> "How do you dominate the game?" Olajuwon said as he and Yao moved from the left block to the right. "You're hard-working. You have the conditioning. You have the shot. You have everything. Now, you need to dominate."


And this one...



> "The biggest difference between him and me is the mentality. He's got two championship rings in a row. I'm not saying I found out today, but I can hear very strongly from him, 'You are the biggest player on the court. You need to go in and change the game. You need to be dominant.' He repeated that time and time again.
> 
> "I feel a little bit different. I feel his heart."


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

> "The biggest difference between him and me is the mentality," Yao said. "He's got two championship rings. I can hear very strongly from him, 'You are the biggest player on the court. You need to go in and change the game. You need to be dominant.' He repeated that time and time again. I feel a little bit different. I feel his heart."


Awesome quote.

I would love to see a clip of a one on one game when the training session is near its end.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Hakeem looks like he is keeping himself in shape after all these years


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/allaccess/yao_hakeem_workout_070522.asx


Heres a great link to the workout


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow link above is great. If Hakeem played today he can drop like 16 points a game easily.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

giordun said:


> Wow link above is great. If Hakeem played today he can drop like 16 points a game easily.


then why did he fail to drop even 10 pts in 01-02 season?

and 16 pts is very close to his PPG in 97-98 season, man


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

wow.....i want to see the WHOLE workout.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

kisstherim said:


> then why did he fail to drop even 10 pts in 01-02 season?
> 
> and 16 pts is very close to his PPG in 97-98 season, man


Hey, it's just a little jokish statement. The 97-98 season was when he played like half the season. And look at his low post moves. The only Centers in the league that I can see hitting those is Yao and STAT. Maybe Ilgauskas, but not much NBA Centers have that type of low post game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Wow link above is great. If Hakeem played today he can drop like 16 points a game easily.


Yeah, but he would get killed on the Defensive side....


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I just watched a video on NBA.com of Hakeem Olajuwon and Yao Ming working out together on the court at the Toyota Center today for their first offseason workout together. It was really cool to see Hakeem show Yao some of his moves in the post and stress on how Ming needs to be more aggressive and have a killer instinct. The Dream also focused on how Yao Ming should use his tremendous height to his full advantage and dominate the paint on defense, blocking anything that comes his way, similar to what Mark Eaton did in his day. This is really exciting to see as a big fan of both players, and of course the Houston Rockets. Here's to Yao becoming the MAN just like Hakeem was before him! :cheers: If you all get a chance, check out the video and let me know what you thought on here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Hakeem and Yao video*

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/359816-espn-olajuwon-offers-yao-advice-one-one-session.html


----------

